# question



## hummdaddy (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm not trying to stir anything up, i just want to know if, in your opinion, when things in life go bad is it satan's doing?  or do you think that people are responsible for their actions?


----------



## StriperAddict (Aug 21, 2011)

The only people who think they are not responsible for their actions currently hold positions in the current US administration.   The debil has little to do with it, either 


oops, this isn't the PF...


----------



## centerpin fan (Aug 21, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> The only people who think they are not responsible for their actions currently hold positions in the current US administration.



Good one.


----------



## centerpin fan (Aug 21, 2011)

hummdaddy said:


> I'm not trying to stir anything up, i just want to know if, in your opinion, when things in life go bad is it satan's doing?  or do you think that people are responsible for their actions?



The spirit is willing but the flesh is weak.  Satan knows our weaknesses and tempts us accordingly.  We are responsible for the choices we make, however.


----------



## CAL (Aug 21, 2011)

centerpin fan said:


> The spirit is willing but the flesh is weak.  Satan knows our weaknesses and tempts us accordingly.  We are responsible for the choices we make, however.



I agree! Had a Great Uncle I loved dearly who said "bad luck is poor judgement".Lot's of truth there many times to me anyway!


----------



## Ronnie T (Aug 21, 2011)

Each person is responsible.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd be surprised if the ole devil has been chasing you. Seems he's been after me long as I can remember. I recall a verse in the Word of God that goes something like, "And the Lord said, Simon, Simon, behold , Satan hath desired to have you, that he may sift you as wheat."  Luke 22:31


----------



## jmharris23 (Aug 23, 2011)

I think it's both....but ultimately I think we are responsible.


----------



## formula1 (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re:*

It can be both, but if you are a believer and you have grounded yourself in His Word, you should know that God has granted you all things. If you know this, you can discern honestly what is God removing the dross from you. Most bad things to a believer are this!

And you can also recognize the accuser when he comes, recognize he is a loud and roaring lion, but because you know the Word, you know he has no teeth! Then you can resist Him and rebuke Him by the powerful name of Jesus Christ, and he will flee.

If you are not a believer, it appears as just bad things! Yet, those bad things are intended for your spiritual good, to ultimately lead you to Christ.  Look at it from God's perspective, I want you to come to Me and I know what it takes to get you here! Will you come?


----------



## sea trout (Aug 27, 2011)

both.


----------



## sea trout (Aug 27, 2011)

and like above somtimes what we think are bad things are actually meant things to teach us lessons and or lead us in the best direction


----------



## cookjp (Sep 10, 2011)

some times the bad things turn out to be blessings in disguise


----------



## gordon 2 (Sep 10, 2011)

hummdaddy said:


> I'm not trying to stir anything up, i just want to know if, in your opinion, when things in life go bad is it satan's doing?  or do you think that people are responsible for their actions?



I kind of believe that we are responsible. Blame it on the devil is just too easy. I think most people when they are doing something evil or sinful and those who go along know that they are responsible. I say most because some people don't for a few reasons. ( For example illness, but also peer pressure and the mania of patriotism in a crisis can cause many people to sanction hate, which otherwise they would not do.)

Take grace and justice for exampleS in the context of their roles in maintaining and acquireing peace .

If people took justice seriously and the golden rule, even from a secular perspective let alone from the way God means it, justice would not be revenge.

In our treatements of the people we dislike,  have disagreaments with  or who have injured us, we would not try to correct with contempt and acts of hatred... And these acts return their spawns to all mankind.

If heads of states for example were held responsible for their actions, for example in the case of accusations of crimes against humanity  ie. invations, genocides, deportations, tortures, murders,  and ethnic cleansings, in a court of law instead of under the guise of the interventions of regime change...???

Take the case of Kadafy, the Libian leader. He is accused of crimes against humanity. The world courts want him in court...but most people in their hearts want revenge. Most people know this is wrong...because revenge issues from hate and justice from Love. Yet for the most ardent christians, let alone others directly affected, justice in this case is revenge.

Now is this the work of the devil? I don't think so...but on a grand scale man's justice as opposed to God's is what we would figuratively call demonic. And this issues initially from man, not the figure we call the Devil or Satan.

Which came first in this case even if we refer to the bible's Genesis? We know it is man. Man is responsible for entertaining the lie to the point of raising it to necessary-- even to calling it by it's  correct name, War is H _ _ _.


----------



## hummdaddy (Sep 10, 2011)

thank you


----------

